# Playoffs - Game 4: San Antonio @ Denver



## KokoTheMonkey

* May 2nd, 2005 - 9:30 PM (Central Time)*









VS.











Game 1: Denver 93, Spurs 87

Leaders: 
Andre Miller - 31 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds
Manu Ginobili - 23 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds
Nazr Mohammed - 15 points, 15 rebounds, 4 blocks


Game 2: Spurs 104, Denver 76 


Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 24 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 blocks, 28 minutes
Tony Parker - 19 points, 6 assists
Marcus Camby - 9 points, 12 rebounds


Game 3:Spurs 86, Nuggets 78 



Leaders:
Manu Ginobili - 32 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 31 minutes
Carmelo Anthony - 19 points, 6 rebounds
Marcus Camby - 12 points, 14 rebound, 5 blocks




*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*











































































































Game 4 is here, and a Spurs win gives them a huge advantage. I'm not sure how Denver will respond in Game 4, because in Game 3 they started out ridiculously hot, only to struggle the rest of the game and score 76 points. I'm not sure what kind of changes Denver is going to make offensively and defensively, but offensively it seems like they will try to get Martin and Miller going and hope that Carmelo is having a good game. Defensively, they aren't going to double on Duncan, and if Manu gets into the paint, they will collapse on him. That means the shooters, Duncan, and Parker need to step up and shoulder the offensive load. We won't win again with a piss poor offensive performance from Duncan. He needs to get down in the paint and force Denver to double him up. He's not helping the team out when he holds the ball only to shoot a perimeter jumper. I have trust in Manu, but I'm not expecting another 32 point performance from him, but I'm also not expecting Duncan and Parker to play horribly. It's going to be a tough game, so we have to avoid foul trouble and not pick up these cheap *** fouls. I have the feeling the whistle will be working in Denver's favor.




*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Keep up the defense. We have smothered their offense, and if Denver doesn't make changes they are dead. I expect a higher tempo and more ball movement out of Denver.


- Stay out of foul trouble. This applies not only to Duncan, but to Horry, Mohammed, Rasho, Bowen, and Manu. It's going to be another physical game, and the last thing we need is our best players in foul trouble with Denver getting to the line a ton.


- Aggressive offense. Manu showed what an aggressive approach does, something that Duncan and Parker haven't completely figured out yet. Denver is going to do everything they can to keep us on the perimeter shooting jumpers, and if we sit back and fall into their scheme, we're done.




Prediction: I feel even more confident going into this game, but I still have some doubt because of our inconsistency. I think this will be a little higher scoring of a game, but it's still going to be ugly with tons of fouls and complaining.





Spurs 91, Nuggets 90


Check that prediction. I think it will come down to a last possession.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Big game. 3-1 is a lot different from 2-2 going back to San Antonio. I think the Spurs are just a better team than the Nuggets, so they can take it. 

KoKo got the keys down. I'll add a couple of my own. These are the same ones I posted before the series actually, but I think they still apply. 

*Keys:*
1. Shut down Andre Miller and Carmelo Anthony as scorers. They are literally the only guys who keep them in the game as scorers. You make it difficult for them to score, and they barely put up 60 points. 

2. Don't let Earl Boykins change the momentum of the game. He is a guy who can get the crowd going, which leads to guys hitting shots, and all sorts of bad things for the Spurs. Put a cap on the little guy. 

3. Execute the offense with good ball movement. Get Duncan on the move, he needs some easy buckets. Don't forcefeed him, the Nuggets interior defense is a difficult matchup for Duncan, especially being hurt like he is. If you're going to do isolations, get the ball to Manu. I have more faith in a healthy Manu taking the ball to the hole against Miller or Buckner, than a hobbled Duncan scoring on Martin with Camby behind him. 

4. If Duncan has an average game (for him) offensively, while the Spurs have an average game offensively as well, they'll win so as long as they shut down Miller, Melo and Boykins. The Spurs offense has been pretty pitiful at times in this series, especially Duncans. If their offense starts clicking, Denver stands no chance at all. That's what happened in game 2. 

So in a nutshell. Make an effort to shutdown Miller and Anthony. Ball movement, which will lead to good shots, take those shots, and make those shots. 

Then intensity is always key, for any team.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

spurs 105
nugz 97

i predict the spurs will go 3-1. it'll be a hard game but the spurs will pull out a win. duncan, manu and parker with big games!


----------



## Guth

Whenever two teams play each other repeatedly, like they do in the playoffs, there is this tendency to assume that each game is going to be significantly different than the one before it, due to changes made by the coaching staffs. 


I don't think that applies here.


I think this game, we will see a continuation of the ugly that we saw in the second half of Saturday's game, but hopefully the Spurs can produce a better offensive effort this time. I just think that our defense is too good to allow them to really get out and run a lot, and because of that, they get frustrated and the game gets ugly. There is going to be a lot of tension going through that building tonight and that, in conjunction with the frustration of the Nuggets offense, could unfortunately give us some excitement tonight that we don't really want. There will probably be some hard fouls, some early techs and a lot of yelling, but for us that is good. We want them to lose control of their emotions, while all the while we stay on an even kilter and just do our job.


Don't get me wrong, this will be a tough game, because the Nuggets will be fighting and clawing the whole game, because they can feel this series slipping away. But I would not be suprised, if our offense plays well, if we pull out to a big lead and come back to San Antonio, having thouroughly disheartened Denver.




Prediction:

Spurs 95
Nuggets 91


----------



## Darth Bryant

6894 on Spurs. I think it's still going to be close. I hope Tim finds his groove again tonight, we need him for the next round. Manu is going to light em up tonight. Any word on the Camelo? I didnt really see anything after that, so im assuming he will be playing tonight?

Got school so I'm going to miss half the game! :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> 6894 on Spurs. I think it's still going to be close. I hope Tim finds his groove again tonight, we need him for the next round. Manu is going to light em up tonight. Any word on the Camelo? I didnt really see anything after that, so im assuming he will be playing tonight?
> 
> Got school so I'm going to miss half the game! :curse:


Miss half the game? Where do you live?

Anyways, I got another 3,000 on this game.

Spurs- 95
Nuggets- 92


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> Miss half the game? Where do you live?
> 
> Anyways, I got another 3,000 on this game.
> 
> Spurs- 95
> Nuggets- 92


I live in L.A., and I go to college at night. So for me the game is on at 7:30, and I get out of class at 8:45 or so. :dead:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I live in L.A., and I go to college at night. So for me the game is on at 7:30, and I get out of class at 8:45 or so. :dead:


Ah, that sucks. It's been the second half of the game that's been the most entertaining and decisive for the first three games though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

For game 4 of each series I will bring back the closest prediction game! I'm sure you know the rules so I won't bother posting them. Also, I'll keep the points awarded corresponding with the series. 

Example:
First Round: 1,000 points
Seconds Round: 2,000 points
WCF: 3,000 points
Finals: 4,000 points

Also if you win multiple times in a row I will add 100 more points for each win you have in your streak.

Example:
2 wins in a row: 200 extra points
3 wins in a row: 300 extra points
4 wins in a row: 400 extra points

Note: I will be counting my predictions in the game as a way to make the game more competitive and save me points :biggrin: 

If this game goes over well (and if I'm rich in points again :biggrin I'll carry this game into next year's playoffs, but it will have even more twists and perks and even more oppurtunities to win points. I already have ideas for it, but they're secret. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> For game 4 of each series I will bring back the closest prediction game! I'm sure you know the rules so I won't bother posting them. Also, I'll keep the points awarded corresponding with the series.
> 
> Example:
> First Round: 1,000 points
> Seconds Round: 2,000 points
> WCF: 3,000 points
> Finals: 4,000 points
> 
> Also if you win multiple times in a row I will add 100 more points for each win you have in your streak.
> 
> Example:
> 2 wins in a row: 200 extra points
> 3 wins in a row: 300 extra points
> 4 wins in a row: 400 extra points
> 
> Note: I will be counting my predictions in the game as a way to make the game more competitive and save me points :biggrin:
> 
> If this game goes over well (and if I'm rich in points again :biggrin I'll carry this game into next year's playoffs, but it will have even more twists and perks and even more oppurtunities to win points. I already have ideas for it, but they're secret. :biggrin:



I bet almost all I had on this one. Either Im gonna be a very happy camper, or Im gonna be posting in all the boards random statements. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I bet almost all I had on this one. Either Im gonna be a very happy camper, or Im gonna be posting in all the boards random statements. :biggrin:


ok, but what does that have to do with the game?


----------



## texan

While I think this should be a hard fought and pivotal game, I don't think it will be as hard as most of y'all think. We now, after Game 3, hold a mental edge over them that should help us to victory tonight, unless we play extremely poor or them extremely well. If we win this game, then I think we finish this series up in 5 games. However, for us to win this game, we must have a better performance out of Duncan. I don't know what is up with him. One game he looks great, and the next he looks like he doesn't know how to shoot. This should be tough, but I expect us to pull away at the 10:00 mark in the 4th quarter. 

Prediction:
Spurs-99
Nuggets-86

***Keys to Victory***

*Establish TD early*- I don't think we can win again with Duncan playing so poorly, so we should get him some easy shots early on so he can get into a rhythm.

*Keep Denver in Half-Court*- We have done a great job keeping them from getting an abundant amount of fast break points, and it has shown. If we keep them in the half-court then it makes our chances of winning alot better.

*Keep Miller out of the Paint*- Keep 'Dre from getting too much penetration, and you take away alot from their offensive production. He is probably their best half-court player, other than Anthony(who has had a horrid series), and his penetration has killed us at times. Keep him out of the lane, and they have a lot less ways to score.


----------



## TheRoc5

well i think this gm willl be so hard faught. this will be a huge gm, if we win we will have a huge advantage. tim will have to be decent on offense side and very dominent on defense. tony will have to be big in penitration wich i think both of these will happen

spurs 92
nuggets 86

RoC sOIlD PlaN to BeAt the NuGgEtS

-get tim and tp of to a great start, tonys penitraion is the main key

-limit tos

-want it more then they do

- establish half court and for us to play geat deffense to take it out of them before half

key match up bowen-melo

key player parker

3-1 lets do it Go Spurs GO


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> RoC sOIlD PlaN to BeAt the NuGgEtS


:rofl:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> :rofl:


that saying tells all lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> that saying tells all lol


Even nugget fans well get it  j/k


----------



## TheRoc5

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~2846836,00.html


----------



## TheRoc5

i wont be able to post cause of time but good luck


----------



## Guth

Great drive by Brent, getting ahead of Denver on a half break...


Opening up, Tim looks better, but not great...Tony hit his first shot...Manu got booed when he walked to the scorer's table...but most importantly, our defense came out a little weak...they are getting some easy shots, but it looks like maybe now we are in the flow and we will buckle down a little...



Mid 1st


Spurs 14
Nuggets 13


----------



## LineOFire

Did anyone see that monstrous dunk by Nazr?! That's the kind of dunks we need! More one-handed rim crushers, please. Nuggets are hot from the field right now. Duncan still looks pretty crappy out there but I fully expect him to step it up later on in the game.

San Antonio Spurs - 14
Denver Nuggets - 13

1st Quarter - 6:00 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire

The bench, lead by Manu Ginobili and Robert Horry, is bringing in some energy once again. I love when they play this way as it takes so much pressure off of our starters. We need to step it up on defense, especially Bruce Bowen because they seem to have found ways to get around him. As a result, Carmelo Anthony is having a field day with these layups. He has been effectively nullified in the past few games so let's keep sticking it to him.

San Antonio Spurs - 21
Denver Nuggets - 21

1st Quarter - 3:07 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hey, LineOFire. Where ya been?


----------



## Guth

Oh man, that offensive foul on Martin felt so good...man, that was awesome...thug...


Anyway, there is not a whole lot to say about the 1st quarter...We were not great defensively and we were pretty decent offensively...we just gave up too many easy baskets, but that can be fixed...hopefully it will...


Overall, not terrible...I would love to see us come out on fire at the beginning of this quarter and put some distance between the two teams...


----------



## LineOFire

Last few weeks of high school have been hectic. I have to study for AP finals and those tests are absolute killers. :dead:

I also got a great new game called World of Warcraft. :biggrin:

Thanks for noticing though. Much appreciated. Posting will definitely go up as the month goes on.


----------



## LineOFire

Overall a good job in the first quarter of holding off Denver's early surge. Beno messed up another play at the end of a quarter though. :dead:

San Antonio Spurs - 28
Denver Nuggets - 27

1st Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire

The Spurs need to cut down on some of Denver's hustle plays. All of the alley-oops, dunks, and monster blocks are really pumping the crowd up. If we can eliminate some of those types of plays then the Nuggets will be much easier to control.

How about the crowd booing Manu? I think it's great that he is getting booed. Just tells me that he has gotten under the skin of the Nuggets and the fans too.

San Antonio Spurs - 36
Denver Nuggets - 35

2nd Quarter - 8:35 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire

We are playing pretty good out there but I just don't feel the energy right now. I can tell the Spurs are starting to get frustrated at the way the game is being played as indicated by their careless turnovers. We're already in the penalty for cryin' out loud!

San Antonio Spurs - 41
Denver Nuggets - 39

2nd Quarter - 3:05 Remaining


----------



## Guth

Every time that we have a chance to put a little distance between us and the Nuggets, we are making some kind of stupid mistake...our defense is playing well enough that we are still staying ahead by a little but we should be taking advantage of these opportunities...



Tim has 14 points on 6/11 shooting, but to me he has not seemed dominant...I am not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing...I guess it is a good thing, because that means that he has another level to give....


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> Last few weeks of high school have been hectic. I have to study for AP finals and those tests are absolute killers. :dead:
> 
> I also got a great new game called World of Warcraft. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for noticing though. Much appreciated. Posting will definitely go up as the month goes on.


That's good to hear. Oh and yeah, I hard that game is bad ***

Wow. Everytime Manu touches the ball the crowd boos like crazy. Little do they know, that only makes a player play better :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire

ezealen said:


> That's good to hear. Oh and yeah, I hard that game is bad ***
> 
> Wow. Everytime Manu touches the ball the crowd boos like crazy. Little do they know, that only makes a player play better :biggrin:


Agreed. I would be elated if the crowd started booing me. I would make them pay for their boos in blood. :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire

Thank the basketball gods for defense because without our great defensive play in that stretch we would be losing for sure. It really makes me proud to be a Spurs fan when we can shut teams down like that, especially a high-powered offensive team such as the Nuggets.

Now just prevent the late run in the second quarter and we will take all the momentum leading into the second half.

San Antonio Spurs - 49
Denver Nuggets - 41

2nd Quarter - 2:59 Remaining


----------



## texan

It annoys me that everyone says we, the Spurs, whine so much, when Denver has done nothing but whine this whole game. The reffing has been in their favor for god sakes, and they still complain like crazy. Its really annoying me(especially Boykins).


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> It annoys me that everyone says we, the Spurs, whine so much, when Denver has done nothing but whine this whole game. The reffing has been in their favor for god sakes, and they still complain like crazy. Its really annoying me(especially Boykins).


The whole game? They've been whining the whole damn series!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow. Denver really hates Ginobilli. He gets hammered and they all boo because of the call. Then he misses a free throw and the crowd makes a standing ovation.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oooh...that mite have deserved a flagrant.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow! Props to Boykins. That was an amazing shot.


----------



## texan

Boykins travelled, but it was horrid defense by us, and a good play by him.


----------



## Guth

Crap! That is two straight quarters that we have made a crucial mistake at the end of the period...those kind of things are significant in the course of the game...now we just have to come out and play hard in the second half...



We play treeeeeeeeee-mendous defense in that second quarter...up until Carmelo's putback and Boykins' layup, they only had 2 FG's in the WHOLE QUARTER...that is amazing...


We are still missing opportunities, but we made a nice little run at the end of the quarter, until the last couple of seconds....


Tim is looking more and more comfortable and is somehow still getting more points...I mean, is everyone else seeing what I am seeing?...he really does not look comfortable, yet he is the leading scorer in the first half...


Overall, good push over the last 4 minutes of the half...If we continue to play this kind of defense, I really do not think that we can lose this game...


----------



## LineOFire

Ending the first half poorly is starting to become a disturbing trend for this team. We need to learn to pound or will into the opposition going into the break.

San Antonio Spurs - 57
Denver Nuggets - 51

Halftime


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

LineOFire said:


> Thank the basketball gods for defense because without our great defensive play in that stretch we would be losing for sure. It really makes me proud to be a Spurs fan when we can shut teams down like that, especially a high-powered offensive team such as the Nuggets.


Great defensive play? Try Earl Boykins. He's single-handedly given you guys the league in the first half.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

texan said:


> It annoys me that everyone says we, the Spurs, whine so much, when Denver has done nothing but whine this whole game. The reffing has been in their favor for god sakes, and they still complain like crazy. Its really annoying me(especially Boykins).


In our favor? Please, you know that's not true. It's not as lopsided as Denver and its fans act like it is but it's defninitely not in Denver's favor, especially if you look at the entire series. At best, it's being officiated evenly tonight.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Guth said:


> We play treeeeeeeeee-mendous defense in that second quarter...up until Carmelo's putback and Boykins' layup, they only had 2 FG's in the WHOLE QUARTER...that is amazing...


I'm not trying to come over here and hate, but it's easy to hold a team to two field goals when you're playing against a "point guard" like Earl Boykins. 

Don't get me wrong, you are a great defensive team, the best in the league. But when the other team's point guard dribbles the ball for 15-20 seconds only trying to spring himself open, takes crazy shots, won't feed the ball to the post, won't pass it period, and turns the ball over, holding a team to two field goals is easy. 

The Nuggets should be ahead right now but they continue to play stupid. 

Like I said, I'm not trying to hate I'm just giving you my perspective on things. Boykins has done this crap all year long.


----------



## LineOFire

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Great defensive play? Try Earl Boykins. He's single-handedly given you guys the league in the first half.


So it's just a coincidence that a team that averaged 100 points a game and shot 46% from the field in the regular season is now averaging 82 points a game and is shooting 39% from the field against the best defensive team in the league?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'm not trying to come over here and hate, but it's easy to hold a team to two field goals when you're playing against a "point guard" like Earl Boykins.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, you are a great defensive team, the best in the league. But when the other team's point guard dribbles the ball for 15-20 seconds only trying to spring himself open, takes crazy shots, won't feed the ball to the post, won't pass it period, and turns the ball over, holding a team to two field goals is easy.
> 
> The Nuggets should be ahead right now but they continue to play stupid.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not trying to hate I'm just giving you my perspective on things. Boykins has done this crap all year long.


Wow. No love for Boykins. He's actually the only one I've seen doing anything, but you're the Nugz fan so I'm sure you've been paying attention to them more.


----------



## Premier

Halftime:

*San Antonio Spurs STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Duncan, PF</td><td align="right">21</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="center">7-12</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-5</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Parker, PG</td><td align="right">18</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="center">4-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">B. Bowen, SF</td><td align="right">17</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">B. Barry, SG</td><td align="right">13</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">N. Mohammed, C</td><td align="right">13</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Horry, PF</td><td align="right">16</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Ginobili, SG</td><td align="right">13</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Nesterovic, C</td><td align="right">6</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Robinson, SF</td><td align="right">6</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">B. Udrih, PG</td><td align="right">5</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">T. Massenburg, C</td><td colspan="13" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">D. Brown, SG</td><td colspan="13" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td class="bg4" align="center">*20-39*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-7*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*14-18*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">18</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">57</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td valign="top">
</td> <td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">51.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">42.9%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">77.8%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Denver Nuggets STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Camby, C</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">C. Anthony, SF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">4-10</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">7-8</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Miller, PG</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">1-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Martin, PF</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Buckner, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Nene, PF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Boykins, PG</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">5-9</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Johnson, SF</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">B. Russell, SF</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">W. Person, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Najera, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">F. Elson, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*16-39*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*1-3*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*18-20*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">20</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">51</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">41.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">33.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">90.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## LineOFire

I'm too tense right now to post play by play so I'll just stop that for now. 

The refs are absolutely ruining this game right now. I'm not talking about ruining the Spurs, I'm talking about ruining the game in general. Every time down the floor there is a foul called. Our offense suffers in games like this.


----------



## Guth

OK, we really need to figure out how to end quarters...if you are keeping score at home, that is EVERY quarter this game that the Nuggets have made up some ground at the very end...we are going to have to put these guys away to win this game...



Just an ugly game...the refs are making it terrible to watch, but I guess I can kinda understand their thinking, because they don't want it to get out of hand, but this is a little unbelievable...Can we just play a little bit?


----------



## LineOFire

All tied at 107 and Spurs have the ball with 14.1 seconds left. With the way this fourth quarter has panned out I am going to be pessimistic and predict a Spurs loss. I bet we will drive for a shot but take it a little too early, Earl Boykins picks up the rebound, runs cross-court, and throws in a runner at the buzzer. All our close games seem to turn out like that. :dead:


----------



## LineOFire

Well, turns out to be a turnover by Ginobili (surprise, surprise) but luckily the Nuggets miss the last second heave. It's going into overtime!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow. The reffs really swallowed thier whistles in that last play. The game's going into over time and I really have to go to bed.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Rember Boykins has five fouls and K-Mart fouled out!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Miller and Duncan both commit offensive fouls and that gives both of them 5 fouls. Spurs up 4


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker hits the jump shot!

Spurs- 113
Nugz- 107

3:11 left in OT


----------



## LineOFire

Beautiful little run there, absolutely beautiful. :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

HORRIBLE F***EN CALL!!!!!!! HORRIBLE!!!!!!

Tim fouls out:nonono:


----------



## socco

Well, technically it was a foul, a hand check, but still kinda weak.


----------



## LineOFire

Wow Duncan is fouled out cause Melo slipped. I guess that's payback for Earl Boykins' three pointer.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wtf has been up with the referees tonight? Look, I know Im going to sound like a baby about the calls, but there has been some horrific calls tonight. For both sides even.


----------



## Darth Bryant

By the way, thats the Duncan I've been missing. He was insane tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant

PARKER!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## LineOFire

Tony Parker for the three!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol, you gotta love how much Denver hates Manu.


----------



## Pejavlade

Not hating on Manu hes a great player but hes style is really ugly imo he looks like hes drunk out there.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Pejavlade said:


> Not hating on Manu hes a great player but hes style is really ugly imo he looks like hes drunk out there.



Love it our hate it, some will argue his style is what got us through most of this playoff series. Tim Duncan was insane tonight, but this hasn't been the prettiest series for him. Manu has been pretty good all the way through, dispite tonights poor shooting he still managed to make the baskets when they mattered. 

By the way great game, I can't wait to hear more referee comspiracy claims from Karl about Manu.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pejavlade said:


> Not hating on Manu hes a great player but hes style is really ugly imo he looks like hes drunk out there.


Style? Is that what you call it? Whetever it is, it's perdy for me :biggrin: 

I'll find out who won the prediction contest tomorrow. Rite now, it's bed...rite after I dance like bananas! :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant

The interview with Duncan, just shows you what kind of class act he was. Modest and complimenting of Denver and his team. Took no responsibility for the win, however if they would have lost he would have said it's his fault. It makes it hard not to respect him no matter what team your a fan of. :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Love it our hate it, some will argue his style is what got *us* through most of this playoff series. Tim Duncan was insane tonight, but this hasn't been the prettiest series for him. Manu has been pretty good all the way through, dispite tonights poor shooting he still managed to make the baskets when they mattered.
> 
> By the way great game, I can't wait to hear more referee comspiracy claims from Karl.


Us? What? You're a Spurs fan now?


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> Us? What? You're a Spurs fan now?



Well, they are not my favorite team. But my teams arent in the playoffs, and they are the team I respect the most. So right now they are my time until next season starts. But that doesnt mean I still wont route for spurs. I have always enjoyed watching the spurs, especally durning the twin tower days.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well, they are not my favorite team. But my teams arent in the playoffs, and they are the team I respect the most. So right now they are my time until next season starts. But that doesnt mean I still wont route for spurs. I have always enjoyed watching the spurs, especally durning the twin tower days.


Well I hope you tag along the bandwagon even after the playoffs Sadly, I wouldn't be able to roote for the Lakers like you're rooting for the Spurs.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> Well I hope you tag along the bandwagon even after the playoffs Sadly, I wouldn't be able to roote for the Lakers like you're rooting for the Spurs.



AH dont worry, I'm not a tag along band wagon. But I will ALWAYS give credit where its due. And the Spurs deserve some major credit, they are playing some sick basketball. However, If Spurs lost this round, I'd be over in the Houston Forum right now. I have family from Texas, so I have always had family thats been big spur fans, and of course anti-laker fans. So I've learend to appricate all teams for there talent and not always view it as a my team is better, your team sucks mentality. I love the game, and it's teams. Spurs are easy to like compared to the lakers, so theres nothing to argue about there.

Some of the best games I've ever seen in my life were Laker Vs. San Antiono. And just because Lakers have won most of them, doesn't mean I still don't like the spurs. :biggrin: I'm an L.A. guy, burn and raised here. Probably been to 30 games between the clippers and lakers this season. And if Lakers suck another season I will probably purchuse season tickets, cause I can afford em. But I will always respect the Spurs, and guys like Tim Duncan because of the loyality they have to the team, and disicpline. Unlike other players who win a few rings, then let themselves get fat and injuried all the time from being out of shape, every year Duncan is fit and ready to play. And when he gets hurt he finds a way to get back in time. Hard not to respect his mentality no matter what team you consider your favorite.

And don't worry about not cheering on the Lakers... Lakers got plenty of fans, and in a couple of years most of those so called bandwagoners will be trying to hop aboard again, and there will be no more room. Everyone thinks this season is the end of the world for lakers fans, well anyone who has been a laker fan for 20 or more years knows, that this isn't a big deal as the lakers are one of the best teams in the NBA at rebuilding. Rather people like em or hate them, it's probably not going to change any time soon.

Seeya guys next game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Whew, what a long freakin game that was. I had to peel myself off the couch just to make a post.



Where to start.......the officiating was horrendous in this game, both ways too. Denver can cry all they want, but for a long time they still had the free throw advantage, and they were on the good end of as many bad calls as we were. I wish the refs would just let them play, but I'm sure the officials gathered before the game and had the mindset they weren't going to let this get out of hand. Well, they went way overboard with that, to the point where it was tough to sit through this game.





Thank you Duncan. Thank you Parker. Parker saved his own *** by making some huge shots down the stretch (Including free throws ). Huge game from him. Duncan was Duncan tonight. I heard Tim say in the interview after the game he was taking the same shots in this game as in Game 3, but that was pretty much wrong. He got post position more often tonight, and he was actually a lot more aggressive in taking the ball to the basket. Parker and Duncan have the shiny stats, but Manu was once again great. What a freakin player we have. I loved how Denver was booing the guy, and for him to nail that three at the end of the game was just beautiful. Don't hate the player, hate the game. 



Still undefeated this year in overtime games, right? We have really had some special moments in these overtime games this year. Anyway, George Karl can ***** and moan all he wants to, but he has to realize that Denver flat out isn't a better team than us. That's why they are down 3-1, not because of the officials. George Karl just seems so worried about what we are doing. Maybe you need to take care of your own team first Georgie Boy.



Very nice win. This was a very high scoring game, and we still managed to beat them on their home floor. Hopefully we finish it off in game 5.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol, you gotta love how much Denver hates Manu.






I take it as respect. Manu has killed Denver's defense this series. Plus, right now, he's the series MVP, no matter how gaudy Duncan's numbers will be after this game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

socco said:


> Well, technically it was a foul, a hand check, but still kinda weak.





It was a horrible call because Carmelo didn't fall down because of the "hand check". He flat out slipped, and the refs saw that and made an assumption.


----------



## socco

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It was a horrible call because Carmelo didn't fall down because of the "hand check". He flat out slipped, and the refs saw that and made an assumption.


It doesn't matter if he didn't fall because of a hand check. He was fouled with a hand check, period. Are you gonna say Duncan did not foul Melo? Because that's the only thing that I said. I didn't say it should've been called, in fact I said it was weak.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Ginobili just makes big plays. That block on Carmelo was huge. I love his composure, but at the very same time, having such a killer instinct. He is like the result of God coming down to play basketball in form of a shooting guard.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

If that handcheck was a foul, then so was Ginobili getting hit in the face and arm on the last play of the game. But why gripe on these things, Spurs won, and even though the game wasn't officiated great, I thought it went both ways.


----------



## socco

Sir Patchwork said:


> If that handcheck was a foul, then so was Ginobili getting hit in the face and arm on the last play of the game. But why gripe on these things, Spurs won, and even though the game wasn't officiated great, I thought it went both ways.


That handcheck WAS a foul, there's no question about it. Should it have been called? I would definately say no. But technically, it was most definately a foul.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

socco said:


> It doesn't matter if he didn't fall because of a hand check. He was fouled with a hand check, period. Are you gonna say Duncan did not foul Melo? Because that's the only thing that I said. I didn't say it should've been called, in fact I said it was weak.






Are you going by the way the officials called the game tonight, or under normal circumstances? That is not a foul under normal circumstances. I'm aware of handchecking and how it is called, and I've seen enough to know that a little weak thing like that isn't called on a regular basis. 



Carmelo fell down, that's why it was a foul. It wasn't because of anything Duncan did.


----------



## socco

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Are you going by the way the officials called the game tonight, or under normal circumstances? That is not a foul under normal circumstances. I'm aware of handchecking and how it is called, and I've seen enough to know that a little weak thing like that isn't called on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo fell down, that's why it was a foul. It wasn't because of anything Duncan did.


Why the hell is this so hard to understand for you? Tim Duncan committed a hand checking foul on Carmelo Anthony during that play. I personally don't give a crap about any of that other stuff. And I don't think a foul should've been called. But Tim Duncan did committ a foul on that play, there is no denying that. That's ALL I was saying. I think that's pretty easy to understand.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

socco said:


> That handcheck WAS a foul, there's no question about it. Should it have been called? I would definately say no. But technically, it was most definately a foul.




Definitely a foul? We were watching two different games my friend. I'll leave it at that. I'm not the least bit concerned with a play like that right now. It was a bad call, for the reason I stated above. The officials waited until Carmelo fell down, then decided there was a foul. If it was definitely a foul, and especially under these circumstances, a foul would have been called the minute Duncan touched Carmelo. Notice I said touched. There is a difference between touching and pushing. If contact wasn't allowed, there would be layup fests in the NBA.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

socco said:


> Why the hell is this so hard to understand for you? Tim Duncan committed a hand checking foul on Carmelo Anthony during that play. I personally don't give a crap about any of that other stuff. And I don't think a foul should've been called. But Tim Duncan did committ a foul on that play, there is no denying that. That's ALL I was saying. I think that's pretty easy to understand.





What the hell is hard for you to understand? That's your opinion, and I have mine. You understand that? I do. 




You're arguing just to argue. That's your calling card. If you think Tim Duncan's "handcheck" was a foul, that's your damn opinion. I don't think it was a foul. That's my damn opinion. By the way, would you be calling for a foul if Garnett was in that same situation as Duncan? Don't insult my intelligence with a bizarre answer to that. 




If you want the last word, go for it. You're wasting my time with this, since you just don't want to accept someone elses opinion.


----------



## socco

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Definitely a foul? We were watching two different games my friend. I'll leave it at that. I'm not the least bit concerned with a play like that right now. It was a bad call, for the reason I stated above. The officials waited until Carmelo fell down, then decided there was a foul. If it was definitely a foul, and especially under these circumstances, a foul would have been called the minute Duncan touched Carmelo. Notice I said touched. There is a difference between touching and pushing. If contact wasn't allowed, there would be layup fests in the NBA.


You're damn right it was a bad call. Why can't you admit the obvious fact that Tim Duncan fould Carmelo Anthony on that play? TIM DUNCAN COMMITTED A HAND CHECKING FOUL ON THAT PLAY. Hell, that's not even the part the refs called, they called him for pushing Melo down, even though he didn't even touch him to cause him to fall. What I'm saying has nothing to do with what the refs did. All I said is there was a foul on Duncan there, a weak one, but a foul nonetheless. And that's ALL.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Great win for us fellas. Let's finish it off Wednesday.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

socco said:


> That handcheck WAS a foul, there's no question about it. Should it have been called? I would definately say no. But technically, it was most definately a foul.


The last play where Ginobili didn't get a shot up WAS a foul too, by the same standards, but it wasn't called. Goes both ways.


----------



## socco

Sir Patchwork said:


> The last play where Ginobili didn't get a shot up WAS a foul too, by the same standards, but it wasn't called. Goes both ways.


Sure, I don't care. You guys think I'm arguing against you here? All I did was point out that technically there was a foul (a pretty weak one) on Duncan during that play. That's all.



KokoTheMonkey said:


> By the way, would you be calling for a foul if Garnett was in that same situation as Duncan? Don't insult my intelligence with a bizarre answer to that.


I would've preferred to submit the post I wrote up calling you a ****ing idiot multiple times, but I won't. I'll simply state that I never once called for a foul on Duncan on that play. In fact I said the exact opposite, that there should've been no foul called there. I said that technically there was a foul there, and a very weak one at that, and *THAT'S ALL*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

socco said:


> Sure, I don't care. You guys think I'm arguing against you here? All I did was point out that technically there was a foul (a pretty weak one) on Duncan during that play. That's all.
> 
> 
> I would've preferred to submit the post I wrote up calling you a ****ing idiot multiple times, but I won't. I'll simply state that I never once called for a foul on Duncan on that play. In fact I said the exact opposite, that there should've been no foul called there. I said that technically there was a foul there, and a very weak one at that, and *THAT'S ALL*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I'd expect you to revert to name calling, in which case you would have been suspended. Good call, even though you still called me a ****ing idiot.


----------



## Gambino

Good Win San Antonio. Looks like you guys are in the 2nd round now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

socco said:


> Sure, I don't care. You guys think I'm arguing against you here? All I did was point out that technically there was a foul (a pretty weak one) on Duncan during that play. That's all.


Yes, I understand you. I was just pointing out that even if a play is technically a foul, if it isn't consistent with the other calls in the game, then it's a bad call. They were calling a lot of touch fouls the whole game, so I guess the Duncan foul was probably in line, but the Ginobili non-call was definitely not characteristic of how the game was being called. Chalk it up to swallowing their whistle on the last play regardless of how many ticky tack fouls they called prior to it. It's happened before, so who's surprised?


----------



## socco

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'd expect you to revert to name calling, in which case you would have been suspended. Good call, even though you still called me a ****ing idiot.


I didn't call you a ****ing idiot, I said I was gonna call you that. And I really don't appreciate you disrespecting me like this. "I'd expect you to revert to name calling", "You're arguing just to argue. That's your calling card". What the ****'s your problem man? Just because I say something that's not necessarily pro-Duncan you get all worked up? Lose the attitude bud.



Sir Patchwork said:


> Yes, I understand you. I was just pointing out that even if a play is technically a foul, if it isn't consistent with the other calls in the game, then it's a bad call. They were calling a lot of touch fouls the whole game, so I guess the Duncan foul was probably in line, but the Ginobili non-call was definitely not characteristic of how the game was being called. Chalk it up to swallowing their whistle on the last play regardless of how many ticky tack fouls they called prior to it. It's happened before, so who's surprised?


This what you guys don't get, I AGREE WITH YOU!!!!!! I guess alot of times when people say that Duncan committed a foul that they'd have something of interest to them behind it. But that's not the case, I don't think there should've been a foul, I think it was a bad call by the ref, and I don't know how you can give a guy a 6th foul on something as weak as that. Don't assume (and this goes mostly to Koko because of his attitude) that just because I say there was technically a foul there that I think Duncan should've been called for a foul. Especially when I've already said that it was a really weak foul many many times.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i didn't see a hand check, i didn't even see duncan touch melo at all. anyway don't comment what i just said. game is over and that's that. look at the bright side, duncan fouled out and both manu and parker stepped up huge! they were able to play really awesome without their go to superstar. manu took care of defense with the huge block and parker took care of the offense. i'm way glad that they won tonight and i wanna see them finish it off on wednesday so they'll have more rest, especially manu. manu has been banged up and beaten all series long.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

This is just arguing over semantics. Reviewing the calls of a game play for play is something that takes a whole lot of time and accomplishes nothing. Both teams had their share of bad calls and calls in their favor, the better team won.


----------



## socco

XxMia_9xX said:


> i didn't see a hand check, i didn't even see duncan touch melo at all. anyway don't comment what i just said.


I'm gonna comment anyways.  It was like a second before Melo fell, and wasn't the reason Melo fell. I had to see the replay to be sure he even touched him. The hand check and Melo falling were two seperate things. And the hand check was weak, you can't give a guy, especially a star, a 6th foul on something like that. Anyways, what-eva, congratulations, Nuggets suck.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

socco said:


> I didn't call you a ****ing idiot, I said I was gonna call you that. And I really don't appreciate you disrespecting me like this. "I'd expect you to revert to name calling", "You're arguing just to argue. That's your calling card". What the ****'s your problem man? Just because I say something that's not necessarily pro-Duncan you get all worked up? Lose the attitude bud.





Hey man, please go back and re-read the exchange we had about the foul. I didn't have a "****ing problem" until you started off with things like "What the hell is hard for you to understand?" Is that how reasonable debating is supposed to go? All I can say is that you brought this on yourself, "bud." I'm not bitter towards you at all. You're not aware of it, but I've defended you before on this board. You are an intelligent poster, but you love arguing, and you love escalading things. You shared your opinion, I shared mine, you were more aggressive with a post, I was more aggressive. I'm not a moron. I can read your post. You say that Duncan didn't knock Carmelo down, but Duncan did hand check him, and that was a foul. Well, I don't think it was a foul. That's my opinion. I know yours, you know mine. 



It's funny how you mentioned the stuff I said about you like "calling card" and reverting to namecalling, but then you come with the "Don't fly off the handle because I'm not Pro-Duncan". Isn't it ironic?



This doesn't have to do with what we were originally talking about. This has to do with you coming in here and being hostile. I appreciate your posts in here as a Mod of this forum, and I do have respect for you as a poster. However, disrespect me and I can disrespect right back.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Sir Patchwork said:


> This is just arguing over semantics. Reviewing the calls of a game play for play is something that takes a whole lot of time and accomplishes nothing. Both teams had their share of bad calls and calls in their favor, the better team won.




You're right. Unfortunately, this went into something more than talking about a meaningless play.


----------



## socco

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Hey man, please go back and re-read the exchange we had about the foul. I didn't have a "****ing problem" until you started off with things like "What the hell is hard for you to understand?" Is that how reasonable debating is supposed to go? All I can say is that you brought this on yourself, "bud." I'm not bitter towards you at all. You're not aware of it, but I've defended you before on this board. You are an intelligent poster, but you love arguing, and you love escalading things. You shared your opinion, I shared mine, you were more aggressive with a post, I was more aggressive. I'm not a moron. I can read your post. You say that Duncan didn't knock Carmelo down, but Duncan did hand check him, and that was a foul. Well, I don't think it was a foul. That's my opinion. I know yours, you know mine.


Actually I do know you've defended me before, and that's what I don't understand now. What I think you don't understand is that I don't think Duncan should've been CALLED FOR a foul, but I think technically according to the rule book or whatever, what he did in hand checking Melo could be called a foul.



KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's funny how you mentioned the stuff I said about you like "calling card" and reverting to namecalling, but then you come with the "Don't fly off the handle because I'm not Pro-Duncan". Isn't it ironic?


Your mom is ironic.



KokoTheMonkey said:


> This doesn't have to do with what we were originally talking about. This has to do with you coming in here and being hostile. I appreciate your posts in here as a Mod of this forum, and I do have respect for you as a poster. However, disrespect me and I can disrespect right back.


Naw, I see it as you disrespecting me first, and then me getting upset. And I'm not sure where I was coming in here being hostile. I'm not sure what it was about, but the last time I posted on the Spurs board you said the same thing. Take a look at your first post: "It was a horrible call because Carmelo didn't fall down because of the 'hand check'. He flat out slipped, and the refs saw that and made an assumption." I agree with everything you said there. Why I asked why's it so hard for you to understand (I'm sorry for saying the word hell, how dare me) is because I wasn't saying that the foul was a good call, and that's what you thought I was saying.
There are two seperate incidents on this play. Duncan's hand check on Melo, and Melo falling down. The two really have nothing to do with each other. I was talking about the first, you were talking about the second, I didn't see why it was so hard to realize I was talking about the first, fairly simple, that's why I asked why it's so hard for you to understand it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

socco said:


> Actually I do know you've defended me before, and that's what I don't understand now. What I think you don't understand is that I don't think Duncan should've been CALLED FOR a foul, but I think technically according to the rule book or whatever, what he did in hand checking Melo could be called a foul.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I see it as you disrespecting me first, and then me getting upset. And I'm not sure where I was coming in here being hostile. I'm not sure what it was about, but the last time I posted on the Spurs board you said the same thing. Take a look at your first post: "It was a horrible call because Carmelo didn't fall down because of the 'hand check'. He flat out slipped, and the refs saw that and made an assumption." I agree with everything you said there. Why I asked why's it so hard for you to understand (I'm sorry for saying the word hell, how dare me) is because I wasn't saying that the foul was a good call, and that's what you thought I was saying.
> There are two seperate incidents on this play. Duncan's hand check on Melo, and Melo falling down. The two really have nothing to do with each other. I was talking about the first, you were talking about the second, I didn't see why it was so hard to realize I was talking about the first, fairly simple, that's why I asked why it's so hard for you to understand it.







I understand what you are arguing about. Let's break it down how you broke it down above:




Carmelo slipped, and Duncan was called for a foul. We're in agreement with this. 




Duncan hand checked, and it could be called a foul. That's different than "it's definitely a foul", isn't it? I mentioned nice and calmly that even if that is in the rule books, that doesn't get called in situations like that very often. Duncan had his hand on him, didn't push off, and didn't even ride Carmelo with it. From my personal experiences watching NBA basketball, I haven't seen that type of thing called, regardless if it's part of the rules. Tony Parker and Bruce Bowen hand check all the time, and they get away with it. Yes, Duncan could have been called for a foul on the handcheck, but was it definitely a foul? Not in my opinion. 




There's no personal problem here. I didn't try to dissrespect you until it seemed to me you made this thing into more than what it was. If I am so stupid and fail to understand what you are saying next time, ignore me. I wasn't saying anything radical socco, and you weren't either. So why is it hard to just let this be? You think I didn't understand what you were saying. I do understand what you are/were saying. You have my opinion, I have yours. There's really nothing else to it. It "could" be called a foul, but rarely is.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

this is how i see it. everyone gets where you're coming from socco but most people just simply do not agree. i respect your opinion but respect others also. however please don't make comments making the other people seem too hard headed and could not aprehend where you stand. it makes others react differently. 

anyway, i saw the replay and know what you're talking about. like i said i didn't see duncan touch melo at all... i could be wrong but whatever. SPURS WON! that's all that matters. i'm done.


----------



## socco

I think it is definately a foul. Should it be called though? Something as weak as that should not be called in that position imo. But I think what he did perfectly fits the description for what a hand check is. And even you just said that, so again it's just not understanding everything I am saying. I don't think it (the hand check) should've been called a foul, but I do think technically it was a foul. Just like you said, they don't call it all the time in that situation, and they shouldn't. You're not understanding the difference between a foul and something being called a foul. The NBA would really suck if they called all the fouls. My point on the hand check is that according to the rules it was a foul, but it was not worthy of being called a foul on that play for the reasons you gave. You keep saying that it rarely is called a foul, and I agree. It should not have been called a foul, all I said is that according to the rules it technically was a foul.

And about your mom being ironic? I see you're just trying to ignore that part. Eh, can't blame ya. buenas noches


----------



## socco

XxMia_9xX said:


> this is how i see it. everyone gets where you're coming from socco but most people just simply do not agree. i respect your opinion but respect others also. however please don't make comments making the other people seem too hard headed and could not aprehend where you stand. it makes others react differently.
> 
> anyway, i saw the replay and know what you're talking about. like i said i didn't see duncan touch melo at all... i could be wrong but whatever. SPURS WON! that's all that matters. i'm done.


No, I know what I'm saying, and the responses I've get for the most part have been saying things that I agree with. A clear sign that there's some miscommunication and you guys don't, or didn't understand what exactly I was trying to say. And as for Duncan touching him, I'd imagine Koko can vouch for seeing that. It wasn't anything big, but if you'd see the replay again you would see that he did touch him.


And finally to TRY to sum this up: Duncan's "hand-check" according to the rule book was a foul, but in that situation it should NOT have been called a foul. That's all I was trying to say from the beginning. :whoknows:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i see.. i gotcha. anyway if duncan did touch him then i agree with you about the "technically" foul argument because that's the rules. i just dont know why it was called. dammit i actully agree with u! hahah


----------



## ballstorm

Great game . Parker and Duncan were huge , just as expected . The real MVP is still Ginobili anyway . Everybody seems to be surprised by his game and by Nocioni's game as well . Both of them are depicted as aggressive . That is the first time in hitory foreign players are regarded as more aggressive than US players . In general , we hear about Rascho lacks of aggressveness , or Nowitzki's . Somehow , Ginobili just took advantage of the unwritten rule which states that play-off are a _different_ game . You need to be agressive . And Argentinians are feisty players


----------



## TheRoc5

just a great win were 3-1 im sooooooo happy, this just looks great so far. and this gives me a little bt more confidence if we play the suns, duncan was mvp like tonight wich was great parker was fantastic with his clutch shots and his penitration. the refs tryed to make up to many calls or they were trying to not let the gm get out of hand, either way it seemed like every other time you would here a whistle but i dont care we won! thats all. im sry i didnt get to post cause i watched the gm in bed since it was a late won and i had school the nxt day. did karl wine at all in the press confrence. we really need to go for the kings to night so it will extend there series so we have more rest. were 3-1 and can close it and go to the second round tomrow and on manus play... almost every sports writer or anylist loves the way he plays so i dont see weres the problem

GO Spurs Go


----------



## Guth

Man, there was sure a lot of drama here last night, after I was long asleep...please excuse me for not participating...



Wow, there is just so much to say about last night's game but I think I need to start with the man that I have maligned so much over the past 4 or 5 years: Tony Parker. I was so amazed at the way that he hit big shot after big shot last night, and there is no one that was more happy about that then me. There is a reason that I talk so much crap about it; it is because I want him to play better. So when he actually does play better, I am thrilled, which was definitely the case last night.


And how about our other foreigner in the backcourt...Manu was once again amazing last night, if for no other reason then he stared those freaking Nuggets fans right in the eye and went for 24 and a monsterous block to end the game...you know, a word to Denver fans...it is not a very good rivalry if you are the only ones who hate the other team...when you act like it is a rivalry, but the other team doesn't think enough about you to get involved in it, you end up looking like morons...it feels good to be on this side of that equation...


Oh yeah, and the MVP...Timmy had a stellar game tonight, but the crazy thing to me is, he didn't even seem like he was dominating during the course of the game...Denver plays him well and he is definitely still not 100%, but like the competitor that he is, he STILL went for 39 and 14...and THAT is why he is the best player in the universe...


It was an ugly game, but there is not a whole lot left to say about the refs...it has been said, no need to drive that into the ground...


What is especially encouraging to me is that we played a game in the 110's (Advantage: Denver) and Anthony and Boykins both had huge games (Advantage: Denver) and we STILL won...at this point, Denver has lost every kind of game imaginable in this series, so they have nothing left...they are done...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Poor socco. He's saying the same thing you are, Koko and Sir Patchwork. So why are ya'll argueing?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Poor socco. He's saying the same thing you are, Koko and Sir Patchwork. So why are ya'll argueing?





socco said it definitely was a foul. I don't think it was a foul. All NBA fans should know what a hand check foul is. I do know what it is. I saw what Tim Duncan did on that play. It "could" have been called a foul, according to the rule book. That's different than saying it's "definitely" a foul. socco asked me if I thought Duncan fouled Carmelo, and I don't think it was a foul. He thinks there was a foul and shouldn't have been called. There is a difference in opinion.


----------



## socco

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It "could" have been called a foul, according to the rule book.


Exactly.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

socco said:


> Exactly.




So you have backed off the "it's definitely a foul" theme?


----------



## socco

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So you have backed off the "it's definitely a foul" theme?


No. It was a foul. According to the rule book, what he did is classified as a foul. Does that mean it should have been called a foul? NO!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I really don't know what to say at this point. I recognize you think that it would be a weak foul call. I understand that. 

Since the NBA officials don't call a play like that a foul, does it really matter what's in the rule book? If they don't call it, it's not a foul. Since they rarely call that, it's not a foul.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm sorry Koko, but you're just being ridiculous rite now. If the rules say that's it's a foul than it definitely is a foul, but in cases like that, like both you and Socco are saying, it shouldn't be called. What you're saying is basicly the same thing he's saying so I don't know why you're argueing with him.


----------



## socco

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I really don't know what to say at this point. I recognize you think that it would be a weak foul call. I understand that.
> 
> Since the NBA officials don't call a play like that a foul, *does it really matter what's in the rule book*? If they don't call it, it's not a foul. Since they rarely call that, it's not a foul.


The reason it matters what it says in the rule book is because that's all I'm talking about. All I'm saying is that ACCORDING TO THE RULEBOOK, what Duncan did is a foul. You're still stuck on trying to disagree with me, or thinking that I'm saying something bad. All I'm saying is that *according to the rulebook*, it was a foul, THAT'S IT!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan got him but he got him like a few seconds before the whistle, when melo fell down no one was touching him, but even if duncans hand was on him it shouldnt of been called, it was weak. it doesnt really matter we won the gm is over


----------



## texan

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> In our favor? Please, you know that's not true. It's not as lopsided as Denver and its fans act like it is but it's defninitely not in Denver's favor, especially if you look at the entire series. At best, it's being officiated evenly tonight.



You have got to be kidding me. You know it IS true. This series has been called pretty fair, and Game 4(1st Half is what I watched) was slightly in favor of Denver. Its very true. They were getting a lot of calls, especially 'Melo. In the first half(thats all I watched) there is no way the reffing favored the Spurs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Edit.




I'm sure you read the original post ezealen, but I'm getting rid of it. I'll just sit back and let you and anyone else say whatever you want about me, and I'll ignore it. This isn't a friendly environment when I feel I have to defend myself all the time. 


I'll focus more on posting about the Spurs, and hopefully that pleases everyone.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX won the first ever "EaZy Points: Game 4 Prediction Game" :clap: I've donated the 1,000 points to you. Don't bet them all on one game :wink:


----------

